
Show HN: WebPipe – Pipe from your servers to the browser - minhajuddin
https://webpipe.hyperngn.com/
======
canada_dry
+1 just for the "Made with <3 in Canada".

------
minhajuddin
This is a small opensource utility built using Elixir and Server Side Events.
Would love to hear feedback from HN :)

------
gitgud
Very interesting, works pretty well too. How are you guys using this?

~~~
minhajuddin
I originally had this need when we were deploying test servers and needed the
ability to view the logs by the QA team.

